# Attempt to load failed



## Jadey (Aug 5, 2001)

Just in the last few days, suddenly when I try to click on a forum, thread or reply button, often I immediately get the error "Attempt to load (forum URL) failed".  I click OK in the dialog box, then click the link again, and it works the 2nd time.


Anyone else getting this? Browsing other web sites during this time has been problem free. Using IE under X of course


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 5, 2001)

That's been happening to me as well. i don't know why.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 5, 2001)

I just visited macosx.com on one of my other iMac that don't have X and it didn't fail to load. Wierd.
Also, I've noticed that a lot of these post's say the have no views (such as this one) when I have visited them many times.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 5, 2001)

WEIRD! I will look into this...


----------



## endian (Aug 5, 2001)

I get it sometimes too. Guess the server's overloaded


----------



## ScottW (Aug 5, 2001)

Please, can someone take a screen snapshot of this error and upload it.

Thanks.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 6, 2001)

Actualy, the error has stopped appearing. Although it is morning, it might only happen when it's very very busy. I'll take a screenshot and upload it if it happens again.


----------

